# Daikin WiFi adpter can't access it from outside home



## zillah (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi All

I have got Daikin 6KW Model FTXF60TVMA split system with WiFi Adapter model BRP072C42

I managed to connect WiFi to my home router means I can use app on my iPhone to access the adapter hence I can turn on and off Daikin 

The app has a section where you can access your air condition when you are outside home means using internet and to do so the app asks you to create a credential (username and password),,,,so far I created* 5 (FIVE) usernames and 5 *password and when I tried to login it says :









_The login or password is incorrect (please see attached snapshot)_

Thx


----------

